# Hiv positive expat in Philippines



## thethidie (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi fellow expats in Philippines, 

I wonder is there any HIV positive expat in Philippines?
If you know anyone, how can I contact with him/her to ask more specific questions about the visa process and how to get the visa approval even with HIV positive result? 

Is the discrimination against HIV positive people in Philippines serious? 

Thank you for any help for contacting them. 
/SNIP/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

thethidie said:


> Hi fellow expats in Philippines,
> 
> I wonder is there any HIV positive expat in Philippines?
> If you know anyone, how can I contact with him/her to ask more specific questions about the visa process and how to get the visa approval even with HIV positive result?
> ...


I think this is what you are looking for

HIVTravel - Regulations on Entry, Stay and Residence for PLHIV


----------

